# Angus Stewart on Lord's Day 23, The Profit of the Gospel



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;kr4-y_83_EY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr4-y_83_EY[/video]

Here is a video of the sermon by the Revd Angus Stewart on Heidelberg Catechism, Lord's Day 23. I had the privilege of hearing this sermon in person last night when I visited the Protestant Reformed Church in Ballymena.

N.B. I would not fully endorse the (brief) comments about post-millennialism, though I also reject the Reconstructionist variant of post-millennialism. However, that was only a minor point, which should not distract from the excellent sermon.


----------

